# Fursona help?



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Looking for someone willing to make a fursona ^^


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

Wait, what?

Do you even know what a fursona is?


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

OOhh ohh let me make you one! Lets see it can be a unicorn with pink hair and a sparkly purple mane. :3


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

i'd hope so o.o err might forgot to put details but i figured to wait till a reply was made


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

we can probably be of find artists to draw one, but a fursona should be your own creation. What animal most interests you, what kind of outlook do you have on life? what kinds of people do you associate with?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Do you even know what a fursona is?


Something tells me no


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 23, 2010)

If it helps, there is a template stickied. I used it and i ended up adding way more detail than i was originally planning.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> OOhh ohh let me make you one! Lets see it can be a  unicorn with pink hair and a sparkly purple mane. :3



or we could do that, we need some more sparklecorns around, why does that remnd me of my little ponies.


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

Okay and we can call him Spukalicious and Spunk for short and all the other unicorns will be so jealous.



gdzeek said:


> or we could do that, we need some more  sparklecorns around, why does that remnd me of my little ponies.


Im glad to see you agree with me.


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> OOhh ohh let me make you one! Lets see it can be a unicorn with pink hair and a sparkly purple mane. :3


well if you are interested here
Breed: phoenix wolf mix
​Fur colour: top white, belly area gray
​Distinct markings: writen feather labeled christianaâ¤. bite mark on left paw.
​Eye colour: left red, right black
​Tongue color: neon blue
​Hair style: long tuft~ black with blood red streaks

if your interested to help ^^


​


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

What are you guys talking about?! We don't need any sparklecorns

I need more people to help me eat cake and race toy cars with..I mean, me and Hare do that a lot though but still, what if she's unavailable D':


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

sorry bit new to this kinda stuff been awhile since ive messed in a forum x.x


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> well if you are interested here
> Breed: phoenix wolf mix
> ​Fur colour: top white, belly area gray
> ​Distinct markings: writen feather labeled christianaâ¤. bite mark on left paw.
> ...



Oh, look, you made a fursona. Congratulations.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Oh, look, you made a fursona. Congratulations.


Oh hey, multi-colored eyes


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> sorry bit new to this kinda stuff been awhile since ive messed in a forum x.x



no problem, atleast you dont blowup when being made fun of. its a must have skill. so far your idea seems interesting.


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

well thanks not the angry type ^^, but i mean as a depiction lol


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> well if you are interested here
> Breed: phoenix wolf mix
> ​Fur colour: top white, belly area gray
> ​Distinct markings: writen feather labeled christianaâ¤. bite mark on left paw.
> ...


Now fill this out 

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Species:
Height:
Weight:

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:
- Markings:
- Eye color:
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality:

Skills:
Weaknesses:

Likes:
Dislikes:

History:

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture:

Goal:
Profession:
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food:
Favorite drink:
Favorite location:
Favorite weather:
Favorite color:

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather:

Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other:
Orientation:


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Now fill this out
> 
> Name:
> Age:
> ...


How come I never saw this?

brb, updating my sheet


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Now fill this out
> 
> Name:
> Age:
> ...


omg o.o no i just want someone to help me draw what i already have lol


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> omg o.o no i just want someone to help me draw what i already have lol


Ooooooohhh. You should post this as a request in the art section, then. Just say you want someone to draw your fursona and post what you put below and someone should do it for ya.


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Ooooooohhh. You should post this as a request in the art section, then. Just say you want someone to draw your fursona and post what you put below and someone should do it for ya.


ohh thank you ^^


----------



## Zseliq (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> ohh thank you ^^


No problem. ;]


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> No problem. ;]


lol one last thing can i get a direct as to where that part is XD


----------



## Taralack (May 23, 2010)

/facepalm

Are you even reading the main page.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> /facepalm
> 
> Are you even reading the main page.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16



nope not rly x3 thx


----------



## Taralack (May 23, 2010)

Here's a hint: read the goddamn main page before posting in random subforums asking stupid questions.


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

It was a mistake, it happens. No big deal.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Here's a hint: read the goddamn main page before posting in random subforums asking stupid questions.


No one ever does that though :|



ProjectD said:


> It was a mistake, it happens. No big deal.


It counts as spam if the same or similar topic is posted in different forums, but this mistake happens way too often I must say


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No one ever does that though :|
> 
> 
> It counts as spam if the same or similar topic is posted in different forums, but this mistake happens way too often I must say


 
Well excuse for having a different perspective.


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> Well excuse for having a different perspective.


Least someone isnt trolling me  And yay for making that first screw up


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> Least someone isnt trolling me  And yay for making that first screw up


 I wouldn't call it trolling 
I'd call it picking on da n00bs.


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> I wouldn't call it trolling
> I'd call it picking on da n00bs.


well they certainly have some practice


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

Well I suppose this topic is done. 
I don't want to say too much more here, I don't wish to break the 'off-topic' rules.


----------



## Taralack (May 23, 2010)

newfags are the cancer that is killing FAF


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> newfags are the cancer that is killing FAF


kinda of a prick arent you?


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> kinda of a prick arent you?


 
Please don't break rules this early in your stay on the forum (not that I'm one to talk )


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> Please don't break rules this early in your stay on the forum (not that I'm one to talk )


ah ok, guess i might wanna get use to people like him then


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> ah ok, guess i might wanna get use to people like him then


It may be best to just stop this conversation completely.


----------



## Taralack (May 23, 2010)

8)

WELCOME TO FAF BUDDY


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

I think your fursona description sounds pretty neat, actually. I wish I could draw any type of birdish creature ;__;

Edit:

Oh oh oh! x3 Unless it was mostly wolf with lotsa feathers. Hmmm. Fun stuff. x3

-shuts up now- 

x.x;;


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> I think your fursona description sounds pretty neat, actually. I wish I could draw any type of birdish creature ;__;
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


well your welcome to try ^^


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

tallis venator said:


> well your welcome to try ^^




I might : 3

I've been caught up with crafting. I might have to actually clean my room and find my watercolor pad. Which I should do tomorrow, I've run out of supplies. Ahhhhhh. If I do draw your character, I'll send it to you. : 3


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> I might : 3
> 
> I've been caught up with crafting. I might have to actually clean my room and find my watercolor pad. Which I should do tomorrow, I've run out of supplies. Ahhhhhh. If I do draw your character, I'll send it to you. : 3


 Perhaps you could draw Tobi, even though he doesn't want it.


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> I might : 3
> 
> I've been caught up with crafting. I might have to actually clean my room and find my watercolor pad. Which I should do tomorrow, I've run out of supplies. Ahhhhhh. If I do draw your character, I'll send it to you. : 3


ok thanks :3


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> Perhaps you could draw Tobi, even though he doesn't want it.




I do loves me some silver foxes. They're sexy.


----------



## ProjectD (May 23, 2010)

. . .  I agree


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

Here you go. Drew your fursona for you. This is just what /I/ thought of reading your description. It may or may not look like anything you had in mind XD Also, please disregard the horrible, horrible quality of my scanner. Every since I updated to Ubuntu, my scanner has sucked.







Edit:

So basically, I figured a white wolf mixed with a phoenix would have lots of feathers protruding from its fur. So I tried to do that, I think it's alright x3 Basically the black and red things are the feathers of the phoenix. It has no distinct feat, because when /I/ think of phoenixes, I think they are more like... a part of the surroundings. Which happens to be paper in this case. xD


----------



## tallis venator (May 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> Here you go. Drew your fursona for you. This is just what /I/ thought of reading your description. It may or may not look like anything you had in mind XD Also, please disregard the horrible, horrible quality of my scanner. Every since I updated to Ubuntu, my scanner has sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i liek it ^^


----------



## ProjectD (May 24, 2010)

I enjoy how it seems like you have to form the picture yourself (that's the best way I could explain it.) It's like you can't tell what it is by glimpsing at it, you need to look at it for a little bit.


----------



## Taralack (May 24, 2010)

I like the style you used there Bir, reminds me of Okami.

/saved


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

^ That's the game....


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Thank you Toraneko. : 3

My scanner has been a brat lately, so I can't upload pictures of my normal colored pencil portraits. ;___;


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

It's good anyway.


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Well thank you. ^_^

I hope to have a better scanner/better computer when we move. X.O;; I'm dying to get some of my artwork uploaded nicely.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

I wish I had a scanner. I'd be able to get my artwork up too. (That doesn't sound too honest...)


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

I'd give you my scanner. It works well, but never for me. Maybe it's bored of the same old fox. Or, it's sick of the wax my colored pencil leaves all over it. Dunno.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

I use oil pastels so I don't think it'd be very happy with me ;p .


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Oh man. Oil pastels. I haven't used those in aaaages. Last thing I made with them was a toucan, and that was like, forever ago.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

I use a style that I call mesch... but anymore art talk and this may be moved to pallete town...


----------



## Bir (May 26, 2010)

Mesh? I haven't ever heard of that. Show me something you've done in that style, sometime. I'm an art nerd. : 3

And you're right. Jeez. Getting me all worked up over art. I'm all inspired and junk now. 

XD

Tallis, good luck with your fursona.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

I can't really explain it... It's very simple, some may call it coloring within the lines, but I find it different...


----------

